# 4" PVC DC question



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Hi guys,
Almost done with my DC and hit a snag. What fitting do I need in order to attach the flex hose to the 4" PVC? I thought a street cleanout fitting was the one... But no


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I use a 3" PVC coupler. It fits snugly inside 4" PVC without using any glue and the 4" hose I use slips right over the outside of the 3" coupler.

















David


----------

